# Purchasing a buckling



## GrovelandBromos (Dec 1, 2014)

I found the perfect buckling, the breed and coloring I was looking for and of course with blue eyes. And since the price of getting a stud for my three does is the same as the price of the buck, we've decided to purchase the buck. How do you house your bucks? My plan was to just leave him with the does until they kid and then have his pen on the other side of the little pine trees outside the doe pen. Then I can put a smaller pen between the two to use for breedings or to keep the kids in overnight when im milking my does. 

Suggestions greatly appreciated, ive read up on different ideas and this just seemed to be the most convenient for me, but I am new at this so I would love to hear from anyone who has advice!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2014)

If they are Nigies I especially would not recommend it. 
Allowing a buck to run with your does will cause foul tasting milk as well. I understand you would move him out once they kid but they will smell like buck, and you will have no contorl of when they breed or when they are due. When the does go through hormonal changes the buck can get rather excited. Some bucks will chase a doe non stop when these hormonal changes occur. Not good as that can cause premature labor...abortion. 
On the other side many keep seasonal breeders together with no problems, I think they are a little easier in that regard.
I LOVE bucks and have a lot of them! LOL
 House them separate and look for another unrelated buck! Have 2 allows you to retain and have something else to breed to, the buck needs a companion and wethers are great but why feed, care for etc for the same yearly cost and not be able to get anything out of him.


----------



## GrovelandBromos (Dec 1, 2014)

The reason I was planning on keeping him with the does at least for a little while is because he's so young, he was born maybe a week or two ago? Ill be picking him up when he's weaned. So he wont smell like a buck yet! Haha
I am keeping in mind the fact that they are fertile as early as 6 weeks I think I read? A buddy of mine who has been helping me get started with my goats said thats what he did with his and its the easiest way to get started


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 1, 2014)

How old are the does?  The first issue you will encounter is that they will likely pound on him if he is just a baby and they are older.  We keep babies that we are bottle raising separate from the adults until they are closer to weaning because I don't want any injuries.

Second, yes bucks are fertile young but have limited fertility, and older does may not even want him around since he won't be much to look at until he is older/smellier.  That said, he could get them pregnant, you  won't know when it happens and when they will be due, and that personally drives me crazy.  You will be on guard, asking people to look at your goats backside and udder to guess when she is due .  

Also, bucks can be pushy and run a doe ragged.  I had it happen with one of the bucks we recently sold, and I was trying to just pen breed them.  Put him in for a few days and that girl never got to eat or sleep because he was nonstop chasing her and she was not having it.  

As SBC mentioned, that smell will appear and it will be in the air.  I would say mine start getting a bit of and smell at 6 or 7 months and it just "hangs" in the air, getting in your hair and clothes.  If you milk in the room, it will pick up the taste and if will be on your doe's fur.  

Having your own buck does complicate things which is why lots of folks look for a stud to use.  If you are going this route, I know I would strongly recommend getting together separate living quarters and a wether friend for him.  Maybe it would be fine temporarily before he is fertile, and that would give you time to build something, but you will want to have him in his own place.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 1, 2014)

When we got our first buck Rocky, we did exactly what you are talking about doing, we put him with the 3 girls and he stayed with them until they had babies.

We did not have a problem.  He was around 4 months old when we got him and the does were all 16-18 months old.  And, it took a couple of months before the girls were bred.

But, as someone mentioned, we had no clue when they were bred.  Just went out one morning and found a baby.

We built a separate pen for him that was adjacent to the girls.  He was by himself for about 3 months, and we wethered one of his sons as a companion.  We went on like that for a year or so before we bought a second buck.


----------



## GrovelandBromos (Dec 1, 2014)

Pearce- I am definitely planning on separating come spring. He will be about 6 months by then. My girls will be 10 months when I get him if im doing my math right. 
One fine acre- that sounds exactly like what I was picturing to do!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 1, 2014)

GrovelandBromos said:


> Pearce- I am definitely planning on separating come spring. He will be about 6 months by then. My girls will be 10 months when I get him if im doing my math right.
> One fine acre- that sounds exactly like what I was picturing to do!



Not saying it's ideal.  But, sometimes you have to do what you got to do.


----------



## GrovelandBromos (Dec 1, 2014)

Ideally, I would have waited until spring to purchase any of my goats, but I know you guys know how hard it is to say no when that perfect animal crosses your path!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2014)

GrovelandBromos said:


> Ideally, I would have waited until spring to purchase any of my goats, but I know you guys know how hard it is to say no when that perfect animal crosses your path!



  yep.... 

Since you want all your does bred anyway it is a way to provide for his needs and you will have time for other preparations.
LOL some of my bucklings come out "ready" ... some we have bought don't have the drive til 5-6 months. 

Congratulations on your new guy! 
Bucks may be smelly but they are lovebugs! 
So where are the pictures of your little guy?


----------



## GrovelandBromos (Dec 1, 2014)

Here he is, blue eyes!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 1, 2014)

Adorable!  

LOL yup, I have had boys who start playing "buck" at a day old and then had one that I could barely get to be interested in breeding and he was about full grown.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2014)

Awwwww! How sweet. Nothin' cuter than a bay goat! 
What a looker! I bet he steals your heart!


----------



## GrovelandBromos (Dec 14, 2014)

Sad news, the buckling passed a couple nights ago.  Waiting to see what happens with her next batch of kids. Disappointed because he was so perfect to me, but on a positive note, I have a few extra weeks to prepare for a buckling, and the weather will be better when I get the next one. Still sad though


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 14, 2014)

he was a beauty!  Best of luck to you and your growing herd.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2014)

GrovelandBromos said:


> Sad news, the buckling passed a couple nights ago.  Waiting to see what happens with her next batch of kids. Disappointed because he was so perfect to me, but on a positive note, I have a few extra weeks to prepare for a buckling, and the weather will be better when I get the next one. Still sad though


So sorry 
Do you know what it was?


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm so sorry 

Do you know why?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 16, 2014)

Very sorry for the loss.  Do you know what happened?


----------



## GrovelandBromos (Dec 22, 2014)

The breeder wasnt sure, she said it was the first kid that she's had that passed away. I dont really know what questions to even ask her about it either!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 23, 2014)

That isn't good. Did they send it out for a necropsy? Did the kids scour? Was he vaccinated?

I would be concerned getting goats from that herd......It doesn't mean that the people are bad breeders, every farmer has their ups/downs. I would find out what it was before you bring a kid into your herd, so that the kid/s can be treated BEFORE they enter your herd.


----------

